# Delta 22-590 13" planer



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review of the 22-590. I looked at the 22-580 when I purchased my Dewalt 735, but there were not many reviews to go by. I decided on the Dewalt because of the automatic cutter head lock - so it is good to hear Delta has made that improvement as well.
Happy Planing.


----------



## AaronK

you should be able to adjust it so you dont get any snipe at all - that involves adjusting the stops on the in/out feed tables. there are some general guidelines, like the ends should be ~1/8" above the platen, but that depends on the flex in those tables. the best thing to do is experiment on scrap till you hit it. The adjustments can be VERY sensitive, so dont get discouraged 

one word of warning about planing very long and thin pieces: it's sort of the exact opposite of snipe - make sure that when feeding the piece in, the long end sticking out way over the far end of the infeed table is supported and not able to bow downward at all (due to its weight). If it does, it will actually push the workpiece UP closer to the cutterhead (even though it is locked) and your board will be thinner at that point. Likewise, when it comes out the other side, make sure it is supported so that it is not able to flex, otherwise the part under the cutterhead will also be pushed up, etc. Does that make sense? I had this happen to me, and it sucked. It's not a problem with the planer per se, just a problem with having very long pieces and a short table length.


----------



## Moby

Nice review, I was recently on the market for a planer but I settled on the Steel City helical portable planer.


----------



## RandyMorter

Congratulations on your new planer!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congratulations on your new planer, I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## devann

AaronK makes a good point, the in/out feed table adjustment are sensitive, just be methodical and don't give up. And for long pieces use roller stands, I sometimes have 2-3 on ether side. They're like clamps, you can't seem to have too many of them. A long staright edge is critical to set them up, I use a level that extends from 5' to nearly 14'. Can't remember the proper name for the level but you can see one at www.plumb-it.com


----------



## davidroberts

A cutter lock on your machine will usually minimize snipe. Also tlting the end of the board up just a hair at the end of the run will decrease snipe. But really most lunch box machines produce snipe. The best trick I've found is to include a couple of inches in the length of the board, if feasible, and cut off the snipe. I don't think sanding the snipe away will work to your liking. Enjoy.


----------



## Dedvw

I have the old school DELTA ShopMaster TP305 and love it for what it is. I have planed thousands of board feet (mostly cedar) on one side of the blades. I am just about ready to flip the blades over after 3 years of owning it. The only complaint I have is that mine snipes like crazy but I can work around 2 inches of snipe on my boards. I hope your planer gives you as many years of valuable service (being a few models above mine) as mine has.


----------



## Delta356

(Dedvw) I too have the Delta TP305, And also love it. The power that little thing has is amazing. Also hauling that planer is no fun….

Nice buy, Like Alway's Delta is in the top.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just bought the 22-590. I removed the blade guard cleaned the blades added wax and put the dust chute on set up time less than 30 minutes. I made a test run on red oak it was quiet for a planer and no snipe out of the box. My experience was great five stars for the machine.


----------

